
Cloud Storage Report 2017 – Dropbox Loses Market Share to Google and Microsoft - droidz
https://cloudrail.com/cloud-storage-report-2017/
======
droidz
I found this new and quite interesting version of the cloud storage report
which talks about the market share of Dropbox, Google and Microsoft. Again not
sure how representative it is but it seems like the author has some data to
work with.

